# Wood rings



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

This project was inspired by a gift made by Daren. I stumbled across that post a few days ago, and just had to try it out. 
These are the results. I made them to fit my wife's thumb and fore finger. I surprised her with them yesterday and she nearly flipped inside out.:thumbsup:
Now she wants me to make a bunch of them for her to take to work.
I wouldnt even know how much to ask for them.
Anyway, here is what i came up with. (the flash muted the birds eye :thumbdown

PS. Thanks Daren.


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow. They look great. The spalted oak is especially neat. How will they hold up to sweat, moisture, etc.?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey, those are nice !


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

wow those are really cool i also like the spalted oak!!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I had a physics professor in California that used to make wooden rings using a dremel. Convinced me to give it a shot, but nothing I ever made turned out as nicely as these. Mine also all broke fairly soon after use. How thick are these, might I ask?


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

> How thick are these, might I ask?


They are between 3/32 and 1/8 thick. I didnt want them to feel bulky.
As for how they would hold up, umm, ill have to let you know when the wife breaks one. I pinched one that i made out of padouk and it seemed pretty strong.
This morning i found a small piece of black palm. This one is very fragile and probably wont last that long but it looks cool.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful. What did you use to finish them?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome little projects! I hope they hold up for you b/c they are really cool. I too like the spalted oak and especially the black palm. Do let us know how they hold up.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Sweet, cool rings.


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the complements.
The spalted oak i used was the reclaimed pallets from Indonesia. The person i got it from called it mempning. Ive never heard of it before but its beautiful! why it would be made into pallets ill never know:blink:

As far as the finish i used, all i put on them is a beeswax paste with orange oil in it. I might try some with a varnish.

Durability update, the wife put on 5 of the rings and slept with them on last night then they went through a hot shower. (torture test kind of thing) The wax didnt hold up very well but the rings are all in perfect shape:thumbsup:. I re-applied a coat of wax and sent her to work with them on. She carries a big book bag with a heavy laptop and rides the bus to work.(another torture test) :yes:
Ill let you know if they make it.


----------



## DerekG (Dec 28, 2009)

Could you put them in a vacuum with epoxy to make them stronger? Maybe they will absorb it quite a bit and once dry be very durable as well.


----------



## Dave_G (Dec 21, 2009)

That's really nice!
I might try making some for my wife, see if she likes it.


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

Dave, you really should! Its fun and only takes a few min to make. Of course more time in sanding and finish but still a fun project.
I havent said how i make them, partialy because i like to figure things out on my own. and partialy because someone else likes to figure things out on their own.
If anyone else is interested on how simple these are, let me know and ill PM you.

As for an update, wax is not the way to go. body temp melts it away after a day or so. ive made a few using poly.
I would love to use a vac bag and some apoxy but i have no vacume bag.
I even did some laminated ones useing the ply method of grain direction and it seemed to be stronger.
Ill post some pictures after i get back from vacation.


----------



## Dave_G (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm intrigued to know if you have an easier way of making them than just turning it on a lathe. I tried making a trial one out of a piece of beech on the lathe.


----------



## Richins (Jan 5, 2010)

Those are awesome. Ive got to get some of that oak!!


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

Dave_G said:


> I'm intrigued to know if you have an easier way of making them than just turning it on a lathe. I tried making a trial one out of a piece of beech on the lathe.



I also did some by useing a scroll saw and a disc sander. it takes a soft touch on the disc sander and a lot of hand sanding.


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

Richins said:


> Those are awesome. Ive got to get some of that oak!!



Check your local flooring company. You would be surprised at what you can find for free if you just ask.
I once found some ebony slats on an old pallet. :thumbsup:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

mempening is an Asian name for a European species of white oak (Quercus lamponga)


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Weird Woody said:


> Thanks everyone for all the complements.
> The spalted oak i used was the reclaimed pallets from Indonesia. The person i got it from called it mempning. Ive never heard of it before but its beautiful! why it would be made into pallets ill never know:blink:
> 
> As far as the finish i used, all i put on them is a beeswax paste with orange oil in it. I might try some with a varnish.
> ...


Hi These look really good. I'm interested to know what process you used to make these. How do you come up with ring size so they are not too loose or to tight? How about a CA finish on them? :thumbsup:


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, pallets are a good way to get some nice wood. Last year I got some really nice and fairly large pcs. of cherry. Just the other month, we had one that had what looked like walnut slats on it. I let that one get away, I think. You do have to be carefull, though. Some of the stuff I plane warps horribly immediately. You have to make sure it's dry.......


----------

